# Lots of water getting in bilge, best fix?



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been getting a lot of water in my bilge lately. It's probably always happened but is just now noticed because the float switch isn't working. It only accumulates when the bow is riding really high, when I can't quite go fast enough to get it up on plane. I'm pretty sure the water is coming in through the bilge exit hole. The exit is way aft and only a little ways above the water line. I filled the bilge with a hose in the driveway and couldn't find any place water was leaking out.

While the float switch may just need to be cleaned up and the bilge pump works, I plan on replacing them both anyway. When I bought the boat I bought a new float switch and 1100 gph pump just to have the spares available. The current pump is 500 gph. this doesn't stop the water from coming in in the first place.

I'm curious about peoples' opinions here for the best fix. There are several options, but they all have downsides.

Check valve: can clog or freeze shut

Loop in bilge hose: new bilge pump instructions say there should be no dip in the line because it can cause air lock

Stainless clamshell pointed down and aft over bilge exit: probably the easiest and cheapest solution, but it could restrict flow a little and it may not work

Moving the exit higher and forward: probably the best solution, but then I have to get the hole from the old exit repaired

So what are y'all's thoughts?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Does it exit thru the transom o the side of the boat?

Do NOT use the hose they sell as "Bilge Hose".

This stuff:











The segments cause restriction and it's just junk! It will split and water that is supposed to be pumped out will just leak back in the bilge.

Yes the hose should have a loop. Going higher than the thruhull and looping back down to the thruhull fitting.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

It exits through the side. I've got regular hose, not the stuff in the picture. I did find that the wire for the float switch was broken at the battery and I fixed that instead of replacing the switch and pump.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

If the exit is below the water line (or when it is below the water line) water can siphon back into the boat if the bilge water level is below the outside water level. When the bilge pump kicks on the hose will fill up with water, and when the pump turns off conditions are set for it to siphon back into the boat. 

A boat low in the water is at risk of running the batteries down and sinking from this.

Joraca


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Might want to check along the bottom of the rub rail where the top and bottom are screwed together. Caulking might be bad or missing. Also, did you have the livewell running?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Also, did you have the livewell running?


Yep....I've seen that before. Pump to large and drain couldn't handle the volume. The water would rise to the top of the livewell. Livewell sides and top not sealed when boat was put together. Water ran thru that joint and filled bilge. Then bilge pump kicks on....It was a viscous cycle.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

You need to find out were the water is coming in.


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

Faulty livewell intakes/thru hulls. As well as self bailing thruhulls. Check all of these and their connecting hoses. A rotted or loose hose could let enough water in to cause your problem. IF you do not have access to all of them but want to see if thats the problem, you can plug them with radiator freeze plugs. If the water stops you have found your problem. Don't leave the plugs in too long, salt would eventually rust them in place. 

I had a thruhull that I was not even aware that it was in boat, it fell out one day on Blackwater river. We could not find leak until we got it back to ramp. It was way under hull. A hole big enough for 2 fingers to fit in. Two bildge pumps could not keep the water out. Almost sunk it that day.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Last night while running home I noticed the bilge pump was cycling on and off quite a bit while the livewell was running. I turned the livewell off and the pump did not cycle on again. It was rough and the boat was riding bow high. The livewell was running on the way out and the bilge pump did not cycle on and off, but it was smooth. So what is happening is that the livewell water is just flowing right out the back of the livewell. Here are a couple pics from inside the livewell.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes Piss poor engineering and what I alluded to above.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats why i quit using the infloor livewell in my V20. Couldn't keep a dry bilge when we used it. So i cut a hole in it and disconnected all the plumbing and have deck livewells now. Depending on the size of the gap you may be able to seal that somehow. But it may get worse if the livewell liner drops down.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Similar situation almost sunk me and a buddy on his Proline a few years back. Same design. The livewell drain became clogged and overflowed into the bilge and the bilge pump failed.


----------

